

Reddit CEO Yishan Wong has resigned from the company - rock57
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/13/ex-reddit-ceo-wanted-to-move-the-company-to-daly-city-instead-of-sf/

======
sidcool
Yishan Wong's response on Quora:

[http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Yishan-Wong-resign-as-Reddit-
CE...](http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Yishan-Wong-resign-as-Reddit-
CEO/answer/Yishan-Wong)

------
easytiger
Reddit should be run like a self sustaining charity, not a profit machine. No
good will come of it.

